# iBook Logic Board Questions...



## amrcnidt961 (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello, I own a iBook G3 700 (early '01), and I have experienced my first encounter with the great logic board failure. I have done my research and found that the logic board problem originates from the GPU's attachment to the board. For some reason (some speculate it's the higher flexibility of the post 500Mhz G3 iBooks' cases), the GPU becomes unseated. I believe it's because of the massive amount of heat generated, which damages the soldering.

Now, my iBook is far out of warranty, and I have little/no cash, being the student I am. Also, the iBook Logic Board Program (with extension) ended about this time last year. Basically, replacement is out of the question.

I have two options I can think of.

1. Use the pressure method. Some people have noted that they have adhered a 1-2mm piece of whatever to the inside of the bottom case, where the GPU resides, to keep constant pressure on it to stay in its socket.

2. Fix the soldering. I'm no solder expert, but I can do basic things. Some people have even said that just a little bit of heat and pressure can solve it. I'm just afraid that I might heat too much, melting two contacts together and possibly creating a short-circuit.

All things mentioned,

What should I do?


Regards,
Joey Lange
MacOSX.com Volunteer


----------



## UpQuark77 (Apr 17, 2006)

I would go with the pressure first... after that<shrug>


----------



## amrcnidt961 (Apr 17, 2006)

Sound like a good plan.

Procedure:
I might need a tidbit of help with this.
I know how to get the bottom white case off, that's easy. The metal shield though..will I need to disassemble the top of the machine as well to access that? I hope not. (Either way is fine, just the latter would be time-consuming.)

Any good ideas on exactly what to use for the pressure application?

Regards,
Joey Lange
MacOSX.com Volunteer


----------



## ecirtap (Apr 17, 2006)

Here is a step-by-step guide on how to take apart a G4 iBook - should also apply to G3s:

http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/83.14.1.html

Hope this helps.

patrice
http://www.patriceschneider.com/apple-osx/blog/


----------



## amrcnidt961 (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies. One more question: would it be worth the $50 to call Apple Support (the store is pretty far from home) and get connnected to Customer Relations, and plead my case?

Also: when I try to register this laptop on the Apple site, it rejects my serial number (And yes, I'm sure I typed it correctly ), and asks for my Marketing Product Number. I bought this machine secondhand, so I don't have the box. The System Profiler gives me no information about it either. But this number - it's the MXXXXXXXX/A number or something right? If anyone has info on that -- My iBook is a 700Mhz G3, early '01. Combo drive, 12". (need more info, ask me.)

Could to problem be that the previous owner had already registered the product? Hm.



Oh yeah, one more thing. I noticed upen receipt of the computer, a master password for FileVault was set. I am too lazy to bother reformatting it; is there a way to reset the FileVault password (I'm sure there must be a way.)


Alright, gotta go, thanks for all the replies,
Joey Lange


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Apr 19, 2006)

i'm going into my local apple store to day to contest my dead logic board case (ibook G3 700mhz, nov '02).  the serial numbers match up, so they _know_ that it's a faulty one, just it took this long to reveal itself.  if they still say no, i'm very screwed, and would be very interested to know any possible ways of fixing it myself.


----------



## ecirtap (Apr 19, 2006)

to lt major burns: i didn't save any links, but if you do some google & yahoo research, there's some info out there. 

i wouldn't put my money on it, but i think there was an interesting thread in one of the discussions on the site of the person who developed the screen spanning hack for the ibook (and some desktops). 

hope this helps.

patrice
http://www.patriceschneider.com/apple-osx/blog/


----------



## amrcnidt961 (Apr 19, 2006)

Well, I called Apple today. No dice. I asked to be transferred to Customer Relations, and I think my first mistake was letting the Service Rep. coax me into not talking to them. The Service Rep. pretty much told me everything I already knew. He was actually trying to tell me that the people at the Apple Store itself might be able to assist me on my quest for a complimentary repair. From what I've heard, all attempts at this have ended in complete and utter failure.

I'm pretty disappointed. For a problem this big, I would suggest an indefinite repair program, as long as replacement parts/computers are available. And we all know there are still replacement parts. And iBook G4s are now at the same -- no, cheaper -- price than the retail of my G3 was. Besides, they're clearing house of G4s pretty soon, in anticipation of the MacBook.

Overall, I am still a loyal Mac user, typing this post on a Beige G3 All-In-One. (It does a good job as a WebServer too!) I just really hope that Apple realizes that some customers aren't as forgiving as I am, and have already switched back to the dark side, or at least plan to.

I may make a pilgrimmage to the Apple Store in Milwaukee. We'll see.

Until then,
Joey Lange

Oh -- and Burns: please reply with your experience at the Apple Store. I'd like to hear all about it.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Apr 19, 2006)

amazing.  i had to plead ("i need this machine, and i definately can't afford to get it fixed: i'm buggered!") and also get angry ("the serial numbers match: apple _know_ it's a faulty part" etc), but they eventually made a 'special case' for me, and booked it in for a free repair, after they'd ruled out that it could be anything else (not motherboard related).

7 days apparently.

(yey!)


----------



## amrcnidt961 (Apr 19, 2006)

Wicked. I'll be sure to take a trip to the store in Milwaukee this weekend. I think my heart just skipped a beat.

Awesome.

Totally Awesome.

Any tips on what specifically to say?

Thanks a billion...and a half.

Wow,
Joey Lange


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

i would 

emphasise the point that your iBook's serial number is one of those that apple has recognised as being faulty

emphasise that although the ibook is 5 years old, and would be ripe for things dying, this particular problem is caused by the infamous ibook logic board problem where the gpu becomes dislodged.  it's *apple's* fault, that they knew about.

emphasise that although the recall program has ended, it's merely red tape and bureaucracy that's stopping him from okaying it. it is still possible for him to have a heart and make an exception.

don't mention my case

emphasise just how much you need this machine, and a replacement isn't an option, you just *can't afford it*.  go for the heartstrings.

try lying, and saying you got it off ebay recently (like i genuinely did), which works by explaining why you didn't go for the recall program when it was active, and also adds the element of "mr apple genius, if you don't do anything, and it's well within your power, you're responsible for my losing $600. straight there"

good luck!


----------



## amrcnidt961 (Apr 20, 2006)

Good plan - I also purchased the iBook from eBay. I'm going to try calling Apple again tonight, and this time, insist that they connect me with customer relations. (Last time the Service Rep talked me into staying with him).

I'm excited for this weekend. One more thing - I know that this iBook has an upgraded third party drive. Should I ask for it to be specifically taken out of the computer, and put into the fixed one? If they replace the whole iBook with a new one (although I doubt it), should I ask for the hard drive to be put in the new one.

Okay, I'll come back with news after this weekend, and maybe even sooner.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

they will replace the logic board.  no way will they give you a brand new computer to replace a 5 yr old one.  everything else will be intact.  and that logic board won't last long, if everyone elses's track record goes right.


----------



## ecirtap (Apr 20, 2006)

if they still wont' co-operate: how about threatening to sue them??? (say something like "my brother's a lawyer, blah blah"...) apple might still have some bad memories from the ipod settlement... - just an idea...

patrice
http://www.patriceschneider.com/apple-osx/blog/


----------



## ecirtap (Apr 20, 2006)

to lt major burns: never say never...!!! i bought an ibook g3 in february 2003 & apple exchanged the *whole machine* for a brandnew (!!!) ibook g4 late last year!!! (apart from the better processor, i also got 10 gb more hd space, plus bluetooth & airport, which my g3 did not have.) :-D

patrice
http://www.patriceschneider.com/apple-osx/blog/


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

well, i'll be hoping for that then.  but i remember they noted on the service note, Condition: wear and tear.  which i would say pointed to them aattemting to return the ibook in the same superficial condition as it left me in.


----------



## amrcnidt961 (May 1, 2006)

Apple still hasn't budged. Talked to Support, Relations, and even an Apple Rep who was at our school the other day. I also sent an e-mail fo Mr. Jobs, though I doubt he'll read it.

I have an opportunity to get to the Apple Store on Wednesday, so we'll see.
(sorry for not talking for a while, I forgot about it!)

Wish me luck?
(I'm running out of it..)


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 1, 2006)

good luck.

i've received 3 emails from apple support:

1)  we have recieved your service request

2)  we have cancelled your service request (!!!)

3)  we have recieved your ibook and are servicing it.

no idea. they were all on seperate dates and recieved chronologically.


----------



## amrcnidt961 (May 1, 2006)

Interesting. But here's some good news:
I emailed Steve Jobs, and got a response. Not from Steve himself, but from a Corporate Executive Relations dude. He wants to discuss this matter over the phone with me. Who knows, maybe he'll connect me in with Steve. (that would be really cool.) Either way, I get to talk with someone who is high up in the Apple food chain, and maybe this person will understand that:
a) I have no money, being a 15 year old student.
b) My experience with Apple now is going to determine how much of a future customer I will be.
c) I had to mow lawns all summer to raise the $300 to pay for a second-hand iBook who's logic board failed within two months.

(it'll be about time, too.)

Wish me luck!


----------



## amrcnidt961 (May 8, 2006)

They are going to "make an exception" and repair my iBook.



I'm excited.

Hey,
Lt. Burns -- How goes your iBook's repair? How long did it take from sending it out to get it back?


ohboyohboyohboyohboyohboyohboyohboy

Just a little excited.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 8, 2006)

i got it back wednesday last.  it works fine, and has a 3 month warranty on the logic board.


----------



## mattsuzu (May 11, 2006)

no offence dude but if you were a company making computers would you repair one for free that you sold 5 years ago???


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 11, 2006)

lol no!


----------



## mattsuzu (May 11, 2006)

hehehe yeah, neither. But good on you both for getting them repaired!


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 12, 2006)

well, to be honest, they fixed them becuase it was still evidence of mistakes _they_ made 4 years ago.  i should not have to shell out the value of the laptop again to fix a problem that they knew about.  it's their problem.


----------



## ecirtap (May 12, 2006)

i totally agree, lt major burns. 

glad to hear it worked out for you.

patrice
http://www.patriceschneider.com/apple-osx/blog/
http://www.silverknuckle.com
http://www.tattoo-source.com


----------

